# Wiring diagram NISAN MAXIMA



## badisan (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

I need NISAN MAXIMA '96 yaer V6 3000 cm (JN1CA21D5TT734954) for Canadian markets, wiring diagram for all or ECU.

Thanks Dejan


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/WIRING96MAXLOOMFORENGSWAPS.PDF


----------



## badisan (Jan 25, 2011)

THANKS JEFF!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You're welcome...hope that helps.


----------

